# What is the more correct term: turnout or switch?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I started a new thread, as this topic always causes discussion.

When researching switches recently, I came across this gem, from CSXT's 
STANDARD SPECIFICATIONS FOR THE DESIGN​ AND CONSTRUCTION OF PRIVATE SIDETRACKS
 Turnouts​ A turnout (T.O.) consists of all parts of the track structure, including switch points, frog, rails, switch ties, fastenings, etc., necessary to connect one track to another. Turnouts are designated by the size of the frog contained in the turnout.​ ​ http://www.nrcma.org/download.cfm?ID=27663​ ​ It's a fascinating document, intended to give giudelines to Industry who may not be railroad-savvy. Here's a few more extracts:​ ​ A turnout must *not *be designed as a simple curve.

 While a maximum curvature of 10º (radius of 573.69’) is highly recommended, under no circumstance without written approval of the Chief Engineer-Design, Construction, and Capacity, will the degree of curvature for the track exceed 12º (radius of 478.34’).​


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a neat document, lots of interesting diagrams.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

which is more correct, i ignore.
but which makes more sense should be clear.
on the side of the switch is fastened a switch. by switching this switch one switches over the switch, thereby switching between sidings....

i am definitively for the use of turnout, just because the word switch is needed for the switches, that operate the turnouts.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm....sorry...switches do not operate turnouts here!!!!! ;-)

switches operate. .....motors....or air valves....or cylinders....or solenoids....

Those cause the points to move....
Which switch the wheels....
On the cars....
To the sidings....
..where you need to spot them for a load...
For the next switch....

Havn fun here are we!!!!!
...LOL.....

Dirk !!! ;-)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This isn't an official RR doc, but it's interesting nonetheless.

http://bellsandwhistles.us/modelrailroading/Clinic08_handout.pdf

To quote:

*You can call it a “switch” or you can call it a “turnout.”
People operating the railroads call it a switch. The route of a
train is changed by aligning the switch. Turnout is a civil
engineering term used by railroads on design drawings and in
specifications for construction of trackwork, and thus is used
when designing and building a model railroad. With a turnout
the term switch refers to the moveable switch-point rails.*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you don't do it my way you all are going to get switched.....

birch is good....


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Willow is better...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

IF...you both try to ..switch...me...

I'll just use a ...turnout ..!

;-)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I never asked my grandmother what type switch she was going to wear out on my rear end. Some questions are better not asked. At least not at the time.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya ..we won't go thar Randy...
We know you were a good kid!!!

:-D


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be! 

I always thought modelers coined the term turnout so as not to confuse with electrical switches, so I've been saying "switch" instead of turnout. I'll switch!

Interesting document. Thank you and CSX for the info.


----------

